# Elizabeth Taylor Dead



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 23, 2011)

I know we're supposed to remember how breathtaking she was, and her acting and stuff, but right away, the first thing I thought of was this.

[yt]uCC0hvaNJc8[/yt]

RIP Liz Taylor. We all know Baby Jesus won't be able to with you howling all the time.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 23, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 23, 2011)

Who?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 23, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Who?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 23, 2011)

Great, great actress. You should see her in Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Taylor

FYI.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


>


 
Who?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2011)

I liked her role in "Cleopatra".
One of the first Oldie films I saw with her in it.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 24, 2011)

To be honest, I thought she was dead already like, a couple of years ago. o.o


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 24, 2011)

She was a good actress.  Too bad the one thing I remember her most for was her multiple marriages.


----------

